# Weird Computer Boot Problem



## njdevilx11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, If anyone knows how to fix this it would be a great help.

Recently I moved from using AMD OverDrive to OC my system to the BIOS. So i took the settings that i used in AOD and set them the same in the BIOS. 

FSB: 250MHz
HT Mult: x10 (2500MHz)
CPU Mult: x16 (4000MHz)
DRAM Freq: 666.7MHz
VCPU: 1.45V
VDRAM: 1.65V

Saved and exited from the BIOS and the system loaded into Windows fine and is stable.

Everything was fine till I had to shut off the computer.

When I tried to turn on the computer it passed POST and began to load Windows. About half way through loading I got BSoD and had to restart. Restarted and same thing. Cleared CMOS and booted fine. Turned off PC and restarted booted fine on stock settings. Shut off again and booted up, this time stopped in the BIOS to set up my OC again. Set the values to the above, saved and exited. Booted into windows no problem. Turned off computer restarted, BSoD half way in. So this is my boot process as of now...

Shut Down Computer, Turn On Computer, System POST success and begins to load windows, BSoD about half way through loading, Shut Down Computer, Reset CMOS, Turn On Computer, Automatically enters BIOS for clock reset, Reset system clock, reset the OC to the settings before shutting down the computer, save and exit BIOS, System boots normally into Windows with no problems and is stable.

I would really like to eliminate that time consuming middle section and cant figure out why it wont boot up normally without reseting it everytime.

Any help is greatly appreciated below are steps I've taken.

-Updated BIOS
-Avoid shutting off PC xD (btw PC is stable at these clocks once i get into Windows)

My System:

Phenom II X4 965 BE OC to 4.00GHz
ECS A790GXM-AD3 Motherboard (Supports 2600MHz HT)
4GB OCZ DDR3 RAM (1333MHz) Low-Voltage
2 x ATI 5770
1000W CoolerMaster PSU

Thx in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you set the pcie frequency to 100?

have you set the northbridge and southbridge voltages?

when using the amd overdrive did you stress test the pc or just believe it was ok? I ask this because auto overclocking features are supposed to set safe limits but it is not always the case and therfore a good 6+ hour stress test is needed to determin this. If you did not then the overdrive feature may have gotten it wrong (it can happen).

please post your voltages and temps (from the BIOS).


----------

